# Feeding Boer goats



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

So the price of bagged feed keep going higher and higher so I looked into a mixed feed and tried it this year. It worked amazingly my sons February born market goats weighed 99lb and 91lbs at 6mo old. Here is a picture of the feed mix I used. Has anyone else found a feed that is cost efficient they would like to share?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that it works well for you.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I was excited especially since my goats have turned there noses up at so many of the bagged pellets...why do goats have to be so picky!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it worked for your goats.

Be careful not to feed too much of it, at once, the corn in there, isn't the best for goats.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

brbn said:


> I was excited especially since my goats have turned there noses up at so many of the bagged pellets...why do goats have to be so picky!!


That has the look of a mix that was made up by someone who knew what they were doing. I like that it has rumensin and AC + mineral. I bet it has a decent protein content with the soybean pellet and is probably balanced Ca.

I would love to find a way to buy feed like this, but live in an urban area. 
Can I ask what you are paying per ton, or per 100?


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

Does it have both of the coccidia meds in it? Not sure how much molasses is in it but you want to be careful with it cause it binds copper. It may not be enough to worry about though. Looks like a good feed.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

It does not have both coccidia meds in it but I have had no trouble with coccidia in my herd. A local feed company analyzed the mix and they said it was equivalent to an 18% protein feed. I pay $105 for 500lbs of mix.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

wow, where do you get that at?


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

My local feed mill I live in Ohio.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a feed pretty similar to that one that my local feed mill makes. I think my goats do really well on it and the price has been good. Depending on grain prices it's been 9.60-10.10 a bag. Way better then the 17.99 a bag for Purina goat chow.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

How do I find a local feed mill? That may be a really stupid question, sorry. I want to try a mix


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Google it? Or drive around. I don't really know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Search on horse feed store or livestock feed store.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

You may find one if you search grain elevator too.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advise everyone.


----------

